# AFP - National Police check



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

Dear all,

Anyone has applied for AFP - national police check from Australia?

I need to apply for it and bit confused about documents to be submitted for 100 points.

I have got passport, Indian driving license and Indian Pan card. Passport will be accepted as valid document but unsure about driving license and Pan card.

Also my 2 yr old son who was borne in India does not have driving license or Pan Card. what documents i needs to produce for him except passport?

Here is the link to AFP 100 points check: https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf

I have stayed in Australia for 12+ months with wife and child on temporary visa so need to produce national police check certificate.

Thanks ,


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Anyone has applied for AFP - national police check from Australia?
> 
> ...


I could see lease document,Bank statement ,Credit card in the list.
Hope you have any of these


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

australia.ind said:


> I could see lease document,Bank statement ,Credit card in the list.
> Hope you have any of these


Thanks . Yes i have got that. Main problem is document for my 2yo son and wife.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Thanks . Yes i have got that. Main problem is document for my 2yo son and wife.


I don't think so you need it for ur 2 year son  Becoz we didn't get PCC for my daughter(we applied from India)
Not sure though....


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

australia.ind said:


> I don't think so you need it for ur 2 year son  Becoz we didn't get PCC for my daughter(we applied from India)
> Not sure though....


You are right but my son has spent last 12 months in Australia so i guess i need to get that.


----------



## raijatt (Apr 19, 2014)

pyramid said:


> You are right but my son has spent last 12 months in Australia so i guess i need to get that.


Your son wont be counted as an adult, so you wont need the police check for him.
I applied for police check last month. got the certificate delivered to me in 2 weeks. i am from punjab.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You can provide wife's Bank Statement, Account Card along with her Passport, it will make 120points.

Girl Aussie



pyramid said:


> Thanks . Yes i have got that. Main problem is document for my 2yo son and wife.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> You can provide wife's Bank Statement, Account Card along with her Passport, it will make 120points.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Not unfortunately. We never needed to have her bank account since she was happy using my card and my bank balance..lol.....I guess some sort of overseas document like driving license are accepted but not sure..


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

lol... Hope she carries her passport not yours 

On the checklist it says: 

'Documents issued outside Australia (equivalent to Australian documents). Must have official translation attached' and should have Name & Picture... So her Full Birth Certificate/Driver License should work....

Girl Aussie




pyramid said:


> Not unfortunately. We never needed to have her bank account since she was happy using my card and my bank balance..lol.....I guess some sort of overseas document like driving license are accepted but not sure..


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> lol... Hope she carries her passport not yours
> 
> On the checklist it says:
> 
> ...


hahahha...She indeed use her passport only...Thanks for advise Girl...


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

australia.ind said:


> I could see lease document,Bank statement ,Credit card in the list.
> Hope you have any of these


Hello Australia.ind and Pyramid,

I will be applying soon for AFP. Can you please tell me if Indian Bank Statements and Credit Cards are valid? All of them are in English and hence I assume no translation needed? Thanks!


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hello Australia.ind and Pyramid,
> 
> I will be applying soon for AFP. Can you please tell me if Indian Bank Statements and Credit Cards are valid? All of them are in English and hence I assume no translation needed? Thanks!


Yeah thats correct no translation required. Scan and upload them in one of the accepted formats and thats it.

-Suresh.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> Yeah thats correct no translation required. Scan and upload them in one of the accepted formats and thats it.
> 
> -Suresh.


Thanks Suresh!

I just checked and my address on my bank statement does not match with the one on my passport. So I will have to change it. 

One more query - Do they accept Indian Drivers License and PAN card as proof?


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks Suresh!
> 
> I just checked and my address on my bank statement does not match with the one on my passport. So I will have to change it.
> 
> One more query - Do they accept Indian Drivers License and PAN card as proof?


That is fine. Even my address in Bank Statement and passport also didn't match. They don't check for the address. They only do the check based on your name.

Drivers License not sure but they should be accepting it as per this last item in the checklist
"Documents issued outside Australia (equivalent to Australian documents). Must have official
translation attached"

-Suresh.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> That is fine. Even my address in Bank Statement and passport also didn't match. They don't check for the address. They only do the check based on your name.
> 
> Drivers License not sure but they should be accepting it as per this last item in the checklist
> "Documents issued outside Australia (equivalent to Australian documents). Must have official
> ...


Thanks a lot Suresh! Will apply soon. Did you notarize the documents?


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks a lot Suresh! Will apply soon. Did you notarize the documents?


Nope not required. just the colour scans would do.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> Nope not required. just the colour scans would do.


Thanks Suresh. Sorry one more query - The Bank Statement in the 100 pointchecklist also mentions N-P ie Name and Photo. Is it necessary to have a photo on the Bank Statement?


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks Suresh. Sorry one more query - The Bank Statement in the 100 pointchecklist also mentions N-P ie Name and Photo. Is it necessary to have a photo on the Bank Statement?


Here is the document that i furnished for my AFP.
1) Passport
2) Rent/Lease Agreement
3) India Driving License


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks Suresh. Sorry one more query - The Bank Statement in the 100 pointchecklist also mentions N-P ie Name and Photo. Is it necessary to have a photo on the Bank Statement?


For Bank Statement it is showing N-A but not N-P Optimus Prime. Hence Name and Address on the statement is sufficient.

-Suresh.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

psuresh0207 said:


> For Bank Statement it is showing N-A but not N-P Optimus Prime. Hence Name and Address on the statement is sufficient.
> 
> -Suresh.


Thanks a lot for your help Suresh! ...Just submitted the Application.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

pyramid said:


> Here is the document that i furnished for my AFP.
> 1) Passport
> 2) Rent/Lease Agreement
> 3) India Driving License


Thanks a lot Pyramid!


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> lol... Hope she carries her passport not yours
> 
> On the checklist it says:
> 
> ...


Hi GirlAussie:

bothering you once again for a quick advice.
The list of documents has primary and secondary documents.

Its only for the primary document section it says"Documents issued outside Australia (equivalent to Australian documents)"

Instead of "Australian Driver License/Learner’s Permit" would they accept overseas drivers licence.
I am asking this as there is no such mention of "Documents issued outside Australia...." for the primary documents.

I am about to apply but unsure of this.

If they do not accept a particular document, would they come back asking for more, or simply reject the application.

thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a problem.

From Primary Docs you can provide Passport only (70 points). You can't provide your overseas licence as Primary as it clearly states Australian Driver Licence.

From Secondary Docs 'Documents issued outside Australia (equivalent to Australian documents). Must have official translation attached' 

in this you can provide your current drivers licence (if not in English then get it translated) (20 points) 

Bank Statement / Account or Credit Card would give you 25 points each & you should be good.

Girl Aussie 



evangelist said:


> Hi GirlAussie:
> 
> bothering you once again for a quick advice.
> The list of documents has primary and secondary documents.
> ...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> From Primary Docs you can provide Passport only (70 points). You can't provide your overseas licence as Primary as it clearly states Australian Driver Licence.
> 
> ...


Thanks girlaussie for your precise inputs. You have been a lifesaver once again.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

I lodged my NPC application, but did a bit of a goof up. 
In the current address section I mentioned my current (India) address and living at this address since last 20 yrs.
Consequently the fields for other/previous addresses did not open up, and I never quoted my addresses in Oz. 
I realized this after lodging the application (as the 'other address' fields did show up on my wife's application). 
Should I go ahead and inform them about this mistake? Or just wait until they come back with a comment/approval/rejection?
Will it be seen as an attempt to conceal information?
Are the old Oz addresses that important ? (i heard that they run the check only on the name).

Pls advise


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

evangelist said:


> I lodged my NPC application, but did a bit of a goof up.
> In the current address section I mentioned my current (India) address and living at this address since last 20 yrs.
> Consequently the fields for other/previous addresses did not open up, and I never quoted my addresses in Oz.
> I realized this after lodging the application (as the 'other address' fields did show up on my wife's application).
> ...


Hi,

Dont worry mate.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

evangelist said:


> I lodged my NPC application, but did a bit of a goof up.
> In the current address section I mentioned my current (India) address and living at this address since last 20 yrs.
> Consequently the fields for other/previous addresses did not open up, and I never quoted my addresses in Oz.
> I realized this after lodging the application (as the 'other address' fields did show up on my wife's application).
> ...


Since it's an honest mistake and not a malicious effort of conceal information, no harm in informing the department. It'll be then upto the department if they need any more information from you.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

WHile I was in two minds about notifying this mistake to them, I received email:

_"We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched via the next available Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address. "_

It took less than 12 hrs since application lodgment ! I am so impressed (especially after the PCC experience from my hometown).


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/basicDetails/index

On Th AFP site what option do i choose from the drop down purpose of type and purpose of check?

Can any one who submitted the application assist?


----------



## Ragesh (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,

I have produced an affidavit to clarify the name conflict in the birth certificate and passport. But I missed to stamp the notary signature and seal and submitted the form. Will it become an problem? Or can I upload the corrected affidavit now?


----------

